# Jenny/Milky Way kidding thread *ligs gone*



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

I swore up and down she was due in March...apparently not. I haven't even been paying much attention to her because I thought she was so far away, but I checked her this morning, super soft ligs (I still found them, they're not gone yet), and she's started building an udder. It's about half the size of her FF udder, so I guess her new due date is February 17th. I can't feel kids, though, which is a bit of a concern. I'll be taking her to get ultrasounded next week.

I don't have any recent photos of her, the phones got shut off and I have no camera, but I'm definitely happy to have her bred when I wanted her to be!

Also, further updates-Milky Way finally started progressing again, and she'll be sold as soon as she kids, which I'm hoping will be soon. I'll have to bounce her again today, i didn't feel the kids, but that's never meant anything before. Generally, if I don't feel them in the morning, I'll feel them in the afternoon, when everyone's more active. I had to wake everyone up for feed this morning.

Finally, Jenny is losing hair on the tips of her ears. I didn't see signs of lice, but I switched them to Manna Pro Goat Mineral today, hopefully I won't have to worm her, too. I'm pretty sure it's just a deficiency, her coat's not looking great, either.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Zelda's (Jenny's) countdown begins!*

I am too hoping my doe is due sooner then i thought too but Im doubtful on that : -/

sometimes loosing hair is a copper deficiency - good loose minerals can help with this as well as copper boluses


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Zelda's (Jenny's) countdown begins!*

Manna Pro's got 1350 PPM, hopefully that's enough. She had issues with it in October, too, but some plain cattle mineral took care of it, and that had way less copper.

I wish I'd been paying more attention to her, now I'm pretty sure I missed the window for CD/T. Is it really all that common for a doe to have a false heat a full cycle later?


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Zelda's (Jenny's) countdown begins!*

Got everyone shaved down, and her udder really is developing nicely. The teats point straight down, the medial is nicely defined, even without fill, she's nice and high, and front attachments look good. I've got high hopes for her come show time, and with Maverick's udder background, I'm almost tempted to keep a doe kid, just to see what they can really produce.

She is skinnier than I like, but she's always been a walking skeleton, and she's no thinner than when I was milking her (she's fatter, in fact-she's got a fair layer of fat over her ribs but not her spine). Her pooch is actually swollen a bit, but she does have a bit of an odor ( it smells awfully similar to swallowtail caterpillars, if anyone knows what that smells like), but that may have been from some yellowish dried stuff on her udder hair, since as soon as I shaved it off, the smell became significantly weaker. Her ligs are there, but on either side of them feels very sunken in, though it may not show due to extremely long hair.

Edit-found out what the source of the smell was-it's poo, stuck up right underneath her tail....SOMETHING she eats does not smell so great. But, the scent is much much fainter than before, so all is good.

Felt the kid(s) for the first time, too! Weak little kicks, I'm pretty sure they got a good solid month to go.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Zelda's (Jenny's) countdown begins! *New pics added**

Got new pics of everyone! They aren't great, I'm not the one who took them, I had to be holding them and jeebus, it's hard to get good light with 2 does fighting you....

(sorry for the size, photobucket's running too slowly for me to get them shrank down)

Milky's side. Both sides are pretty well sunken, but this was the best angle we could get. Her ligs are still soft, but there.









Her udder. You can't see the size very well in this photo, but it's much bigger IRL and from even just a few days ago. Hopefully it won't be too much longer.









Our attempt at both udders together. Only Jenny cooperated. her udder is growing quite nicely.









I'll post more in a minute when they upload.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Zelda's (Jenny's) countdown begins! *New pics added**

I like to see a more full udder from a doe who is about to kid. So hopefully they either have more time to cook those kiddos or they fill up quickly


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Zelda's (Jenny's) countdown begins! *New pics added**

Jenny's got plenty of time to work with, it's Milky Way who's got to get her butt in gear. The guy said there was no way on this earth that she'd have a February kidding, so either she fills out completely by this weekend, or he's got to rethink his buck fencing....


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Zelda's (Jenny's) countdown begins! *New pics added**

I for one cannot wait until kidding season is over....Jenny's ligs are completely gone this morning, which means nothing, but has me swearing under my breath that it isn't the other doe whose ligs are gone (hers are "kinda" there, with NO udder growth). On top of it, Jenny's the one stretching and looking sunken in while Milky just looks like she swallowed a beach ball and it's stuck. Her kids I can feel pretty much without trying, and when I was trimming feet yesterday, I was about a half inch from being kicked in the face by one...

On that note, I scared myself pretty bad. I had completely forgotten Milky's CAE positive, and after I cut into her quick, I completely forgot to check to see if she'd stopped bleeding before putting her back out. I followed the little bits of blood, and fortunately, they stop long before I put her back out, so I should be OK with the other two.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Zelda's (Jenny's) countdown begins! *New pics added**

I suggest getting yourself from bloodstop powder for situations like that.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Zelda's (Jenny's) countdown begins! *New pics added**

I kept her up front for a half an hour to make sure she wasn't limping, and just forgot to check to see if she was bleeding on top of it...lucky for me, she wasn't doing either.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Zelda's (Jenny's) countdown begins! *New pics added**

Jenny's ligaments are still really soft, and her udder looks noticeably grown. I have a feeling I'm never going to be able to guess when she kids (just like I can never guess when she goes into heat....)

Milky's still...Milky. I swear I caught a kid's leg on her belly, though. I felt a kick without even bumping her, moved over to it, felt a long stick thingy, it started moving, so I moved with it until it disappeared. Her ligaments of course, are still hard/soft. They're not rock-hard, but they're definitely noticeable. Her udder's grown a bit wider, but not the direction I want. It's visible from the side, but it won't thicken out the other direction....


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Zelda's (Jenny's) countdown begins! *New pics added**

I feel for you. I'm waiting on one right now thats should kid any day now and her ligs keep going soft hard soft hard. Good luck and hang in there.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Zelda's (Jenny's) countdown begins! *New pics added**

No change in anyone this morning, but Milky's teats are pointing outwards now, and Jenny's side attachments are more wrinkly. Haven't checked movement yet, but with the cold, and how the kids act, I probably wouldn't feel them until after everyone's eaten and settled down anyway.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Zelda's (Jenny's) countdown begins! *New pics added**

Definite change this morning! Milky's udder is bigger (on the sides!), she didn't sleep at all last night with the pacing, she looks sunken in, and ligaments are softer. I give her a week before we see kids.

Jenny, on the other hand, needs to go to the vet. The smell has gotten worse, and while I can still feel kids and there's no discharge, it's got me a bit worried.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Zelda's (Jenny's) countdown begins! *New pics added**

Whats the smell coming from? YOu said its getting worse? when did it start?


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Zelda's (Jenny's) countdown begins! *New pics added**

It's coming from Jenny's backside. I think it may just have to do with that "pocket" they have right above their bum, but I'm not 100% sure. It's been there about a week, though, off and on. It smells a lot like swallowtail caterpillars, if anyone remembers what they smell like.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Zelda's (Jenny's) countdown begins! *New pics added**

clean the area and then see if it smells and then you will know


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Zelda's (Jenny's) countdown begins! *New pics added**

Well, there's no discharge, abnormal color, swelling (anymore), and while the kids are pretty hard to feel, I can still find them, and she's not acting like anything's wrong, so it looks like it's just from being dirty. I'm probably just being overly paranoid with her, since these are my first homebreds and one's my replacement doe (if she's anything like her mother, that is-all does, all 7-8 times).


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Zelda's (Jenny's) countdown begins! *New pics added**

It is OK to worry... :wink: glad... it wasn't nothing serious.... :hug:


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Zelda's (Jenny's) countdown begins! *New pics added**

Just a quick update-Jenny *might* kid before Milky, if things keep going this way. Milky's teats look bigger, and her udder fuller, but again, it's only top-to-bottom, with a little bit more fill by the front attachment. On the whole, it basically looks like virtually nothing's happened.

Jenny, on the other hand, looks a full third bigger, including some front fill. The kids weren't kicking hard, though, so she's still got plenty of time.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Zelda's (Jenny's) countdown begins! *New pics added**

:wink: :thumb:


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Zelda's (Jenny's) countdown begins! *New pics added**

New pics! See why I'm getting so frustrated with Milky? For one, her udder looks flat horrible. For two, she should have been due a month ago...and she looks like she won't kid until next month. Jenny's udder, on the other hand, looks much fuller and SO much nicer than Milky's, or even her dam's. I'm really excited to see what she throws, considering Maverick's background is all champion and "Best Udder" does.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Zelda's (Jenny's) countdown begins! *New pics added**

Shouldn't be a whole lot longer on Milky, her ligs were softer and udder a bit fuller. I also didn't need to feel for kids, since I could watch them kick her sides.

Jenny's still pretty much the same, still a chance for a February kidding for her, though.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Zelda's (Jenny's) countdown begins! *New pics added**

Well the nigerian (Jenny?) Looks to be coming along nicely. Beings the month just started yes she could kid this month 

As to the standard (Milky?) Looks to have a ways to go. But that could suddenly change if her udder fills fast. She is at the point where it could be a while or could be days.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Zelda's (Jenny's) countdown begins! *New pics added**

Jenny's not a nigi xD she's actually purebred Saanen. Her dad is a nearly 300lb 44" Saanen. She's just stunted in growth from being bred too young. She should actually top out at about 170-ish next year.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Zelda's (Jenny's) countdown begins! *New pics added**

Oops sorry


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Zelda's (Jenny's) countdown begins! *New pics added**

It's fine. Sometimes I swear she may as well be a nigi, comparing her to her mother, her half sisters, and and her sire...


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Zelda's (Jenny's) countdown begins! *New pics added**

Everyone's bigger this morning, especially Jenny, and her kids are kicking harder too. I'm finally able to feel udder growth (the meaty bit) on the front of Milky's udder, so hopefully she won't wait too much longer, since she didn't look much fuller anywhere else. Her kids aren't moving as much, instead I'm feeling them as lumps on her sides, so hopefully that means fairly soon? If not, I'll have to take her to the vet next week and see what's going on.

Just a kinda "wow" bit, her old owner had twin kids born yesterday (bringing the total up to 18-19 I think) weighing about 18lb a piece-from a doe only 6 days over. He's also got a doe kid from a set of twins born premature while her brother was overweight, and both are doing just fine. He had to C-section the other doe, but hopefully my kiddings go as easily as his have been.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Zelda's (Jenny's) countdown begins! *New pics added**

well I dont know that the does are going over -- chances are they were just bred later.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Zelda's (Jenny's) countdown begins! *New pics added**

His were all hand-bred, except for one or two FF does, and so far everyone's been within 2 days of their due date. The FF with the off-age twins was bred twice and took both times.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Zelda's (Jenny's) countdown begins! *New pics added**

so your girls were hand bred as well?


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Zelda's (Jenny's) countdown begins! *New pics added**

Nope. Jenny was pen-bred, but I caught her heats pretty well, and got it narrowed down to 2 due dates, and Milky....well, yeah....


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Zelda's (Jenny's) countdown begins! *New pics added**

New photos! It looks like there's quite a difference on both of them...Milky can't pull her tail up, either, and there was a little bit of yellowish discharge, too. Maybe she'll finally go this week?

























Can you believe she's hiding twins in that tiny little belly?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Zelda's (Jenny's) countdown begins! *New pics added**

I hope Milky doesn't keep you in suspence much longer! I see a difference in her udder too...Jenny is filling out more as well. BABIES SOON ray:


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Zelda's (Jenny's) countdown begins! *New pics added**

Considering how slowly she's been going this whole time, she may not last out the week (I hope, I need her sold soon)


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Zelda's (Jenny's) countdown begins! *New pics added**

Jenny's not much bigger, but this morning Milky looked a fair bit bigger in the front, and she looked a bit dropped. What do you think, maybe the 18th? (methinks I am getting impatient....it's only been 4 months  )


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Zelda's (Jenny's) countdown begins! *New pics added**

I don't know what's going on, but maybe I should have done my kid check earlier. I barely even felt a twitch (and I'm not 100% sure I did), but I can't feel the kids moving. I can feel lumps on her belly, but no movement from them. There's no discharge, and sometimes they won't be in the same place, but if they are dead, would she abort now, or would she carry them to term? Is the movement something I should be really concerned about, or could it just be a sign of no room left in her uterus?


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Zelda's (Jenny's) countdown begins! *concerned**

I would just wait and try to feel again later... My girl's belly seemed to still for the last few days... but last night it was back to thumping and bumping around.. sometimes it's all timing.
Or perhaps they are quieting down before they enter the world!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Zelda's (Jenny's) countdown begins! *concerned**

Sometimes ...you won't feel kid movement... where are you feeling?

feel just in front of her udder or ...on her right side..... feel at different times of the day....

If by any chance... she has dead kids in there....she should carry them to term ....unless something is majorly wrong.... and it makes her go into a premature labor....


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Zelda's (Jenny's) countdown begins! *concerned**

I've been able to feel them pretty much anywhere from about 6" in front of the udder all the way up on the right side. They've been feeling pretty far back to me, and pretty high up. I'm still feeling the lumps in the same general area, too.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Zelda's (Jenny's) countdown begins! *concerned**

When babies get ready to come out, they dont usually move, I never feel movement in the last few days, because they are getting ready, so they move into the canal and stop moving. Yours could be doing that, or sleeping. On one of my girls I NEVER felt movement, just saw lumps, and she kidded with 2 healthy WILD little babies, so try to stay positive.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Zelda's (Jenny's) countdown begins! *concerned**

I'm more concerned for her health at the moment, since the kids are probably going to end up as slaughter kids anyways. I'll have my husband do a recheck and see if we can't dig out a stethoscope and hear something.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Zelda's (Jenny's) countdown begins! *concerned**

Whats wrong with her? Is she acting weird?


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Zelda's (Jenny's) countdown begins! *concerned**

She's not really doing anything different right now, she's still wolfing down feed, keeping away from the other 2 (they don't agree with each other-at all), etc. The only thing she's been doing different is she's been more lovey than usual, and has taken to licking my hair when I'm bent over poking and prodding. She started that one last week.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Zelda's (Jenny's) countdown begins! *concerned**

Problem solved, kinda. I think one of the kids got twisted so that all I could feel was butts all around. I put my hand right on her belly button and he half-heartedly kicked a couple of times, so I think we're OK for a few more weeks at least.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Zelda's (Jenny's) countdown begins! *concerned**

I'm sure that everything is fine. One thing that I noticed with my first stillbirth...Binkey went into labor on day 147, 2 days prior, the kid was at the very bottom of her belly, and felt like a brick..when I pushed upward, it fell back like a brick. If you've felt even slight movement, all is well...babies are just running out of room to move easily.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Zelda's (Jenny's) countdown begins! *concerned**

New pics! We've got another 6-7 inches on the ground, so everyone was hiding in the barn. I brought Milky out so I could take better pictures.


































And, I got one of her feet fixed last time, apparently, so this is her only problem foot.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Zelda's (Jenny's) countdown begins! *new pics pg. 4**

whats wrong with her hoof? did I miss something? it looks fine to me.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Zelda's (Jenny's) countdown begins! *new pics pg. 4**

The toe that's sticking out on the inside is like that permanently. I have a feeling that the toe is too long, but I can't cut it shorter for a bit, since it's down to the quick.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Zelda's (Jenny's) countdown begins! *new pics pg. 4**

some just are never even -- I know that my feet dont look like your feet so goats can be the same way, little unique things that make them them


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Zelda's (Jenny's) countdown begins! *new pics pg. 4**

I agree ...her hoof doesn't look bad....

she is coming along nicely..... :thumb:


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Zelda's (Jenny's) countdown begins! *new pics pg. 4**

Jenny lost her plug this morning! Unfortunately, she's also pretty thin, would canola oil on top of alfalfa pellets help any?

Milky had some stringy discharge this morning, too, but no change in udders.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Zelda's (Jenny's) countdown begins! *new pics pg. 4**

She could be thin because her babies have moved into the birthing canal


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Zelda's (Jenny's) countdown begins! *new pics pg. 4**

She's been dropping weight like this all winter, and it's probably because I haven't been giving enough protein. Maverick's kind of thin, too, so I loaded their alfalfa pellets with canola oil and Manna Pro, and hopefully with that, they'll both be gaining weight soon. Milky can stay fat on air, so her getting thinner is more likely from the pregnancy. She looks and feels tons skinnier than when I got her, which is a relief, because she was a chunker. She's still got fat deposits behind her legs, so I'm not horribly worried about ketosis.


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Zelda's (Jenny's) countdown begins! *new pics pg. 4**

Could they be dropping weight due to worms?


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Zelda's (Jenny's) countdown begins! *new pics pg. 4**

I had a fecal done mid-December, and everybody got 1cc of Ivomec for a really light wormload, so while it *might* be it, I'm leaning more towards them not getting enough. Either way, everybody looks really good, aside from weight. They've all got healthy appetites, good color, etc.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Zelda's (Jenny's) countdown begins! *new pics pg. 4**

Did you do a second dose of wormer 10 days after the first? If not then any eggs laid would have hatched and the cycle continues.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Zelda's (Jenny's) countdown begins! *new pics pg. 4**

Did you give injection, pour on, or orally? Because 1cc doesn't sound like much if you did injection or orally. I haven't had much worming experience, but we have done oral and injection and no one got less than 2cc. I've never done pour on though so I don't know much about that method and how much to give/how it affects them.

Some days my preggo does look great, and others I try not to freak out thinking OMG they are too thin! And want to pack on the protein and calories too.
But if she is in late stages of pregnancy, I wonder if it's better to wait until she kids before adding all those extra fats and proteins so her kid/s aren't too big at birth? That's one of my worries is having large kids, so I try not to give my does too much protein or fats right now, but keep them going with adequate grain.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Zelda's (Jenny's) countdown begins! *new pics pg. 4**

It was 1cc injection, since the load was so light (no eggs, no larvae, which only means they weren't shedding, not necessarily that they weren't there), and it was what the vet instructed.

She's got at most a couple of weeks to go, so for now it's the canola oil and alfalfa (I added compressed hay today, with a dose of Probios) pellets/hay, and once they both kid, I may try milk replacer as a top dress and see how that goes.

Forgot to add-Jenny's ligs are going in and out right now, she's got one side super soft and the other is harder, but she's starting to separate herself from the others more and she's got one heck of a good appetite.

I also think Milky's kids may have finally moved, I swore one was going to be a stillborn yesterday, but I bounced the same area today, and her whole belly is softer, and the kids had more room as one used my hand as a launchpad, so I'm happy so long as at least one of them is still alive.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Zelda's (Jenny's) countdown begins! *new pics pg. 4**

Ligs are super-soft this morning!

Also, I did a color check, and while her eyes look OK, her gums looked a bit pale. Would it be safe to give Ivomec orally now, or should I just wait until after she kids and give her a full go-round?


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Zelda's (Jenny's) countdown begins! *new pics pg. 4**

New photos! This is day 4-ish of the canola/alfalfa/Manna Pro diet, and so far I think it's doing OK. Nobody's scouring after yesterday's dose of wormer, so that's good, and everybody had the pellets finished in about 10 minutes. Udders have also grown a good bit since it's starting to warm up (it hit 70 yesterday!), and soon I should be able to shave everyone down.

















Wish I had gotten a better pic of her udder...the freckles blend her in pretty well.








She's been sunken in like this for almost a week now. Won't be much longer until they'll be completely gone.








Her on the other hand, well...yeah. They're soft, but not as soft as Jenny's.








And, just for fun, everyone!


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Zelda's (Jenny's) countdown begins! *new pics pg. 5**

Ultrasounded! We couldn't confirm two kids, but we definitely confirmed a live, viable fetus in the right uterine horn, and thought we saw a second one in the same horn, so it looks like next month for her.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Zelda's (Jenny's) countdown begins! *new pics pg. 5**

Thats great news that all looked good with the sonogram. I hope they both drop soon...I'm sure you are anxious to finally get to see their babies.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Zelda's (Jenny's) countdown begins! *new pics pg. 5**

Very much so, especially Jenny's. I plan on keeping a doe kid from her, since Jenny's side is all production and Maverick's is all udders.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Zelda's (Jenny's) countdown begins! *new pics pg. 5**

nice to see full bodies of the girls too


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Zelda's (Jenny's) countdown begins! *new pics pg. 5**

No kidding-I thought Jenny was all hair with no belly, and as it turns out-I was completely wrong.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Zelda's (Jenny's) countdown begins! *new pics pg. 5**

Apparently this is what red roans look like when you shave them...also her udder is BIG. Not horribly big, like going-to-pop-any-minute big, but big like...bigger big. You can actually see it from this picture, which is a big difference from before, the "meaty" bit is waaaay more noticeable and I *think* she may actually be starting to fill down near her teats.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Zelda's (Jenny's) countdown begins! *new pics pg. 5**

Milky kidded this morning! Buck and doe, both born around 10 am. She didn't make a peep about it, in fact she still isn't fully bagged up, but she's got plenty of colostrum and both kids are nursing well. Milky's doing fine, I still need to give her calcium and Ivomec, but she had absolutely no troubles at all. I didn't even get outside until almost 10:20, and both kids were already on the ground, the buckling was almost dry. She'd had absolutely no signs last night, even her ligs were fairly firm still.
(please forgive the mess of the kidding stall, she tore EVERYTHING up last night-it was all outside the pen, she dragged it back in)

So what do you think, purebred or minis?
The doeling. Black and tan w/ frosted muzzle and ears.
















The buckling. Red bay with dorsal stripe and facial markings


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Jenny/Milky Way kidding thread *we have kids!**

Congratulations on the beautiful babies :leap:  . I have several does that wait to bag up until the babies are about 24 hours old, just long enough to make me panic. I go out with lots of HOT strong Molasses water for them, and that really helps.

Now I am NOT telling you how to take care of the babies, but PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE be careful of that heater. They can get burned or God forbid they can knock it over and the barn can burn down, (that just happened to someone close to me).


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Jenny/Milky Way kidding thread *we have kids!**

It's a heater that shuts off as soon as they get within about 6 inches of it, or if the temp in front gets over a certain number (80 degrees, I think), or if it falls over. They kept running into the other heater so we switched it out. This one doesn't get nearly as warm and has enough safety features to keep me happy with it, until I take it out tomorrow (back into the 60's!). Believe me, I've been worrying sick about heaters since hearing about so many barns burning down, I don't want to risk it.

I've got Jello water out there now for her, I'll be feeding her soon along with it. I can't get any kind of molasses around here except for the tiny bottles of it...


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Jenny/Milky Way kidding thread *we have kids!**

At any rate, with the excitement dying down, Jenny looks like she'll go soon. More white discharge, bigger udder, a bit more sunken in.

















And you wanna talk about a bad udder...here you go. Milky's udder, from about 5-ish today. No front attachments at all...it *might* change as she fills with milk, but probably not.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Jenny/Milky Way kidding thread *we have kids!**

They are adorable!! Congrats! Such pretty mama's and babies!
I know the heater has a safety feature, but that scares me still LOL We use a heat lamp and sweaters if it gets too cold here  
I am a worrier, I worry about everything...drive myself crazy sometimes LOL


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Jenny/Milky Way kidding thread *we have kids!**

Trust me, I am too. I've checked on everyone 20 times today at least, and moved the heater up on the shelf. Everybody's warm and happy, it's like 50-something out right now, it might be warm enough to let them out a little bit tomorrow.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Jenny/Milky Way kidding thread *we have kids!**

Awww....what adorable little "long ears"  She did very well! Congrats on a healthy delivery :hug:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Jenny/Milky Way kidding thread *we have kids!**

Cute as cute can be, congrats! :stars:


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Jenny/Milky Way kidding thread *we have kids!**

Congratulations on your new babies! And, what a great mama to do it (quietly) all by herself!


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Jenny/Milky Way kidding thread *we have kids!**

I seem to have that luck with does. The last one I had kid, she screamed her head off with the first one, and shut up after that, even though the 2nd one was a butt-first breech (slid out like nothing). Milky yelled once this morning, around usual feeding time, and kept quiet the rest of the time. Jenny looks like she may be in early labor, and she hasn't made a peep yet.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Jenny/Milky Way kidding thread *we have kids!**

Congrats on the babies I hope you have fun with them.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Jenny/Milky Way kidding thread *we have kids!**

Jenny looks like she's in early labor. She's wide awake and staring off into space. All I could see was her head, but I'll check on her when it's light out.

Both kids are doing just fine, they're nice and toasty, despite cuddling up the bloody deep freezer....


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Jenny/Milky Way kidding thread *we have kids!**

Everyone's still doing fine, it's a fight to get them to nurse off the one side, though (the one side that was always bigger is pretty much empty right now). The doeling's got a bad underbite, though. Doesn't bother her any, in fact it seems to give her a bit of an advantage, as she can grab the teat easier.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Jenny/Milky Way kidding thread *we have kids!**

congrats on the kiddos


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Jenny/Milky Way kidding thread *we have kids!**

Jenny may go today! Ligs are almost gone, and she's got a bit of amber discharge. Still not much of an udder yet, but it's definitely bigger.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Jenny/Milky Way kidding thread *we have kids!**

She's got more mucous discharge today...this makes the 3rd time in one month that she's had white discharge. Ligs are still there, no real udder, and she's not real sunken in, either. I swear, she knows how to drive me nuts more than Milky did.


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Jenny/Milky Way kidding thread *we have kids!**

Wow, she's really making you wait. Do you have a due date on her? Good luck


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Jenny/Milky Way kidding thread *we have kids!**

I did...she's already past the first date, but doesn't look like she'll make it to the 2nd date. The first one was Feb. 21st, the 2nd was March 17th.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Jenny/Milky Way kidding thread *we have kids!**

So she'd be on day 155 today?


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Jenny/Milky Way kidding thread *we have kids!**

That would only be if she took the first time. From the looks of it, she either snuck a heat somewhere, or she took the second time. I've been going by when I've seen a messy back end, as neither her nor Maverick liked anyone watching them.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Jenny/Milky Way kidding thread *we have kids!**

Her ligs felt almost gone this afternoon, and she's swollen and puffy in the back end. Still no udder. I'll bet you anything she waits until Thursday so I can't go disbud Milky's kids...
Just an FYI, this is a hay belly, not a baby belly. It's about twice as big as normal.


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Jenny/Milky Way kidding thread *we have kids!**

Her udder is so cute with all those speckles. My doe ping is due any day now too, her ligs are ever present and udder is more filled but not tight and strutted yet. It would be neat if they went at the same time, because my doe that just had twins kidded when your milky way did.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Jenny/Milky Way kidding thread *we have kids!**

Almost forgot this photo...her head always looks HUGE.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Jenny/Milky Way kidding thread *we have kids!**

I seriously think her udder will get bigger than it is....she very well could have settled with the second date. She looks really thrilled in the last pic.lol


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Jenny/Milky Way kidding thread *we have kids!**

It's definitely going to, her mom's udder is HUGE. I don't know how she hasn't kidded yet, her teats alone are ginormous.

I will say, though, I'm very happy with how it looks now. The only thing I'd fix is moving her teats farther in a bit.


----------



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: Jenny/Milky Way kidding thread *we have kids!**

Milky's kids are adorable.  
Jenny looks like she is coming along nicely.  I am looking forward to seeing her kids too. 

Tracy


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Jenny/Milky Way kidding thread *we have kids!**

After checking out a due date calendar thingy, I got Jenny's last date wrong. Instead of March 17, it is March 16, leaving her at day 136 today, and it looks like she may go early. She's huge, sunken in, ligs are still soft and her udder's much bigger, though it's still got plenty to go yet.

I also broke down and shaved her beard off. She's slowly getting over being head-shy, and let me shave without many problems.









































And just because I can, we took our kid and our other kid to the park yesterday...


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Jenny/Milky Way kidding thread *we have kids!**

She cannot possibly hold out until 150. Yet again, she had white mucous, with a tiny bit of amber discharge hanging (maybe 3/4 inch). Her udder looks fuller, but knowing her dam, she'll be an 8 hour filler.

The bad news is, Milky Way finally started discharging this morning, after almost 2 weeks without much more than some clear/amber discharge here and there. In case nobody remembers, this is my CAE-positive doe. Now, in my situation, I don't even have a way to keep my buck separate, let alone a positive doe. It was fortunate when she kidded that it was all in one place and very easy to clean. No other goat was near her or where she kidded until several days after I cleaned up, so there was no worries there, but I was seriously hoping she'd hold off on this until she sold.

I checked everyone over very carefully for open sores, and nobody has any, and while she's not dripping (it's drying as soon as it's there, it seems-none has made it halfway down her tail), I can't control it if it does. I know water is supposed to break the blood cell, preventing spread of the virus, but it's too cold to hose her down and there's no way I can hose down the pen,either.

Now, CAE doesn't bother me, in fact, it's not something that really concerns me, except for one reason. I want to maintain a negative herd for marketing purposes. Under any other circumstances, this doe wouldn't even have been here to kid, but I was unable to even find someone interested in her until a few weeks before she kidded, and I didn't want to risk taking her to the auction not knowing when her due date was. Once she's gone, I'll retest Jenny, and hope for the best, but even if she does come up positive, she's going to stay. I'll just have to give up showing and eat extra kids....


----------



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: Jenny/Milky Way kidding thread *we have kids!**

TheMixedBag,

I have my fingers crossed that all ends up ok with Jenny's CAE status for you after you are able to retest. I do not have enough goat experience to say anything meaningful about the chances that Jenny could contract it from Milky's discharge but do want to say best of luck to you. :hug:

Can't wait to see Jenny's kids when they arrive. 

Tracy


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Jenny/Milky Way kidding thread *we have kids!**

MORE mucous this morning, still with a bit of amber discharge hanging off, ligs are still there but udder is more noticeable. I'm going to go ahead and worm her again today, though, she's looking too pale for my comfort...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Jenny/Milky Way kidding thread *we have kids!**

Hope she kids easily for you. Normal kidding is between 142 and 150 while others can go a bit sooner or wait longer (up to 160)


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Jenny/Milky Way kidding thread *we have kids!**

The teats look like they're just starting to fill, the top is more swollen and there's a wrinkle running all the way around where they connect. I'm pretty sure from here on out, she'll be working on filling the rest of the way, and probably pretty close to her due date, if not a bit after.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Jenny/Milky Way kidding thread *we have kids!**

That's it. Jenny is a yellow mucous factory. She hasn't got kids in there, she's got big loads of snot. Once again, I go out and check on her, she's got mucous out the rear (literally!), and a bunch of it is hanging about an inch or so down.

And of course, once again, ligs are still fairly hard, and no real udder....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Jenny/Milky Way kidding thread *we have kids!**

:hug:


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Jenny/Milky Way kidding thread *we have kids!**

She'll get there eventually. There's a front coming through tomorrow, and her breeder thinks that'll trigger her to go, so we'll see. Personally, I don't mind waiting. Tomorrow there will be no waking me up, it's my day off.

I'm fully expecting snot-covered kids, though


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Jenny/Milky Way kidding thread *we have kids!**

Ligs are softer, but I couldn't get her to stand up this morning, so that's all I could tell. I did poke her udder, though, and it was still really soft and loose


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Jenny/Milky Way kidding thread *we have kids!**

dragging this along isnt she


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Jenny/Milky Way kidding thread *we have kids!**

Horribly. Once she got up, ligs were hard at the base, harder than they've been all week. And her udder? Yeah, no. No difference. at all.


----------



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: Jenny/Milky Way kidding thread *we have kids!**

She is having a great time driving her momma nuts, isn't she? Have any hair left now? :hair:

Tracy


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Jenny/Milky Way kidding thread *we have kids!**

Nah, I've just gotten less and less excited about it instead (I screwed up big-time with PPD, and let's just leave it at that). I'll probably be feeling better about it tomorrow, and much much much better when I buy my new doe. I've got permission to buy just one more, and I'm looking at getting a really good Saanen doeling, so that should cheer me up plenty.

At any rate, here's better angles of her udder (broke down and threw her on the stand). Definitely not a lot of size difference, especially with those teats.

































She's also looking thinner, so probably just a single, and the rest of it was leftover hay belly...that or she was pigging on the bales she pretends she hates while everyone's watching, 'cuz she's anything but dropped right now....


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Jenny/Milky Way kidding thread *we have kids!**

she has dropped thats why she looks thinner and her udder has filled I can see it. when we look at those udders every day its hard to see the changes.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Jenny/Milky Way kidding thread *we have kids!**

Her ligs feel almost gone this morning, and there's fresh mucous discharge on her tail. Still no udder, but eh. We'll see.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Jenny/Milky Way kidding thread *we have kids!**

I wouldnt call what she has "no udder"

Some does fill as they are pushing Ive seen it happen. Others fill just hours before kidding etc. She is progressing nicely in my opinion I know you are just done waiting though


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Jenny/Milky Way kidding thread *we have kids!**

Yeah, I am getting a little impatient (even more so since I need to know soon if I need to save up and start looking for a new doeling).

When I say she has no udder, I usually mean it's no bigger or not nearly big enough.

But seriously, why is there so much mucous? I would think maybe a day or two of it and she'd be done, but almost a week straight? Could it actually be an infection, or am I just jumping the gun?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Jenny/Milky Way kidding thread *we have kids!**

some does just have more discharge then others. Cant say why for a fact though.

im sorry you are having to keep waiting - hope she doesnt pull it out much longer. She will probably be one who suddenly fills right before kidding and then you will know for sure that kidding is VERY close.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Jenny/Milky Way kidding thread *we have kids!**

Like I said before, her dam is one who does that (8 hour fill), I'd just have liked to see a bigger udder on FF even before a sudden fill...it just seems overall "small" to me, is all. Then again, she's not show-bred, she's milk-bred, and even on a tiny FF udder (about 2/3 the size it is now), she produced well over a half gallon, so she'll probably never have a big udder, just a really milky one.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Jenny/Milky Way kidding thread *Jenny day 144**

Well, Milky Way and the kids were sold yesterday (2 hours away...in a sedan...with 3 goats...at night), so it's just Jenny and Maverick right now. And this morning, when I got home from work? Jenny's ligs were literally almost gone. I mean I had to poke down to find them. She's skinnier and more dropped than ever, and her udder's a hair bigger. I'm still not sure she's really due the 16th, but we'll see. Her udder's super-tiny for a doe who's less than 3 days away from being due.

I also kidded a doe for Jenny's breeder Thursday (and foaled a mare- beautiful golden bay TB/QH filly-already taller than my hip), and talk about a learning experience. Not five minutes after we finished with the filly, I went over to check on their goats, and a 3yo 2nd freshener went into labor (about 1:50pm). She wasn't progressing much with me there, so I went and ate lunch, played with the filly for a bit, worried about the mare (hadn't passed the placenta yet), and went to check on the doe again. At about 5:20, I saw feet, so I pulled. Out came a little buckling, back feet first. He died within 20 minutes, and we found out why the next morning. The doe never came back into labor, and the ultrasound had shown at least 2 kids. They took her into the vet, who did a C-section, and pulled out a mutated, deformed kid-hair, skin-no joints. The buckling had gotten stuck on it coming out, and sucked in meconium and fluids and drowned, basically. The vet figures the doe ate something poisonous not long after she was bred. She's doing fine now, though, so all is good.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Jenny/Milky Way kidding thread *Jenny day 144**

Talk about moving fast! Her ligs are almost completely gone, and I mean it takes a good minute to even find a trace of one. Her udder is doubled in size and firming up, teats are pointing outward as they're filling, and she is still as dropped as I've seen her.

She's in a separate stall for now, so poor Maverick is by himself. If she doesn't go tonight, it's tomorrow for sure. Usualy her ligs will harden again in the afternoon, but it's almost 5 and they're still gone.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yay!


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Sounds like babies soon! Happy kidding and can't wait to hear an update.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I hope things go smoothly! Can't wait to hear how it goes!!


----------



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

Ooo, sounds promising! Good luck!  

Tracy


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

talk about timing! when i posted before, it was about 4ish. i got home about five thirty, and lo and behold, jenny was streaming with some blood. i sat with her for about anhour or so, and didnt see much in the way of ontractions. 
turns out she hides them well. i went in about six thirty after seeinga foot peek out at me. the ki was a monster. i got him out to about his forehead, where he got stuck. longstory short, jenny had a rectal prolapse, looks lke she tore a bit, and looks like ses hurtngpretty ad right nw. shes up and eating and drinking, but shes hunched over and she stil has ischage.
she handled everything like a champ thugh. she nevr cried, r panicked, and only yelled whe i had to pull the irst kid. 
both kids are doing great,, nd of course,bothar bcks. lll postpics and ask a few moe questions when im not on my phone


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats on the kids. Sorry they were both bucks. Glad mom was a trooper


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

Finally. Congrats on healthy babies, hope momma gets to feeling better.


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

The long wait is finally over. Congrats and good job getting the big boy out! :stars:


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Ok, finally, no phone! Now we can get to the pics.

This was about 5-5:15ish. Never really could tell she was having a contraction unless she stretched with it, which she did a couple of times.









About 6:30, the first kid was born. At first I could only find a foot and his nose, so every time I tried to pull him a little further, he pulled right back. His forehead got stuck, and that's what caused Jenny to prolapse and bleed so much. I think I pulled for about 2 minutes straight just trying to get his head through.









A few minutes after he was born, the second kid poked his feet out. I think I pulled for 2 seconds and he came sailing out with no problems. He's a little weaker than his brother, but both are up and nursing, and both were standing and walking within a half an hour (his brother was walking within 15 minutes).









Then of course, we have the dry pictures, which shows just how big the first kid is (named Peanut, his brother is Butters). Also-for right now, they have blue eyes, which I thought was kinda funny. Makes me wish they'd stay blue, too.








(Peanut, who already has horns...)








Butters








Butters is in front, Peanut on the side.

Anyways, both kids have weak back legs, and are being taken to the vet Thursday along with Jenny to get a BoSe shot, but in the meantime, what's the best way to wrap the legs so they don't bend forward?


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Those are big boys! Good luck with them!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...they are cute...congrats..... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

got better udder photos, and wrapped the kids legs last night. They'll get a shot of BoSe tomorrow, along with being disbudded.


































His leg still rotates inward, but soon as I got done wrapping it, he started full-out running and bouncing, though he's still off-balance with the wrap.








He's doing much better with both legs wrapped, his left hock kept popping inward so I wrapped both to help his stability.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Jenny's udder is very nice! Looks like she'll be easy to milk too :greengrin: 

You may be able to unwrap his legs after 2-3 days and see if theres improvement....rewrap if there isn't but he should be much stronger within a week.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Peanut's (the one with both braces) came off today, and no popping forward, so we will keep them off and keep an eye on him. Butters' still rotates inward, so we're leaving it on another day. Both got BoSe yesterday, so his should be able to come off tomorrow


----------

